# Off sick, now on half pay,can I apply for any benefits?



## kalidarkone (Feb 8, 2014)

Due to an attack and consequential injury (unable to sit for very long or drive) and lots of pain, I have been off sick from work since 30th of Dec2013. I was only entitled to 31 days full pay as have not worked in this post for a year yet. On top of this my child tax credits and child benefit end next week as boy will be 20. Should still get Working tax credits. My wages will be 400 quid for February, my mortgage is 317 quid.... (sorry got no pound sign button!) Really do not know hen I will be back at work, but its a 45 minute drive there.

Are there any benefits I can claim in this situation?

Thanks x


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm pretty sure there are. You need to phone them asap to get the ball rolling though.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 8, 2014)

Statutory Sick Pay?  Or are you getting that already in the £400 you mention, or is that a reduced pay rate while you are off sick?

Agree with ringing up to sort this out on Monday morning, and hope you get things sorted out so you're in a better financial position.


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 8, 2014)

Ring who? benefits agency?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 8, 2014)

kalidarkone said:


> Ring who? benefits agency?



I'm not sure exactly how it works now, but if you go to www.gov.uk and look for benefits it should direct you to the right information about the process.  There'll be others on here who will know more about the system than I do though.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 8, 2014)

This (from CAB) may be worth a look.

I think you can claim ESA if you're off work, but it implies you can't if you're getting statutory sick pay.  

I am not sure where you'd stand with working tax credits, since I don't know whether being on sick pay counts as 'working' from that perspective.  

This (again CAB) has more on getting help with mortgage costs if you're not working.  (This page is CAB Wales - I think the rules are broadly similar in England, but CAB don't seem to have an equivalent page for England.)

Did the attack happen at work?  Some places I've worked, the sick pay scheme has been more flexible if people have had an accident at / been assaulted at work.  May be worth a look, and if there is a 'management discretion' clause or something, it would be worth asking.

The other question might be whether boy may be entitled to any benefits in his own right.  One thing that is probably out would be for him to claim housing benefit for paying 'rent' to you - normally, you can't claim HB if you live with, and pay rent to, a 'close family member'


----------



## moon (Feb 8, 2014)

Sorry to hear this Kali, hope you get better soon and sort things out financially too. xx


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 8, 2014)

iI was on ssp for a chunk of last year, which made my income too high to claim esa (or so I was told - your circumstances may well be different to a childless single person though).You may well be able to get housing benefit though.(e2a - just re-read your OP and realised you don't rent - not sure how it works there)

Working tax credits shouldn't stop, in theory.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 8, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> This (from CAB) may be worth a look.
> 
> I think you can claim ESA if you're off work, but it implies you can't if you're getting statutory sick pay.
> 
> ...


Can 20 year olds even still claim HB?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 8, 2014)

housing benefit (via local councils) is only for people who are liable to pay rent.

assistance with mortgage is via DWP.

i did forget to mention that it may be worth claiming council tax reduction (this is means tested reduction on basis of low income, not to be confused with the single person discount) via local council.

the benefits calculator (independent and anonymous) here may be worth a play.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 8, 2014)

stuff_it said:


> Can 20 year olds even still claim HB?



yes.

there is talk of cutting anyone under 25 off housing benefit after the next election.  the tories are keen on the idea.  I've no idea if labour is against the idea or is proposing to be "tougher" or what.


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 8, 2014)

Sorry to hear you've not been well kalidarkone x


----------



## Greebo (Feb 8, 2014)

Good luck with getting some financial help kalidarkone, the CAB is probably a good starting point, and here's hoping you recover asap.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 8, 2014)

kalidarkone said:


> Ring who? benefits agency?


Yup. I would, to see what your entitlements are and also to sort out where you stand on your tax credits. Call CAB or a benefits advice org as soon as. It's been a while since I was in this situ but I got some top up money from the dole when I went on half pay and I also managed to reduce my council tax etc. Sorry I'm not sure of the specifics but basically don't be scared or as it was in my case too proud and daft not to ask. 

They'll invite you in for an interview no doubts and they may try and ATOS you but you will need some help until you recover chuck. Best of luck and sorry to hear you're struggling 

Frieda x


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 8, 2014)

HB wont apply to the boy as I have a mortgage and he does not live with me anyway. Thanks for the benefit calculator-got to dig out all my paper work before I can do it properly. The attack was DV and it was my son, so yeah pretty shit on a physical and psychological level.

Thanks for all the good wishes, it means a lot x


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 8, 2014)

kalidarkone said:


> HB wont apply to the boy as I have a mortgage and he does not live with me anyway. Thanks for the benefit calculator-got to dig out all my paper work before I can do it properly. The attack was DV and it was my son, so yeah pretty shit on a physical and psychological level.
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes, it means a lot x


So sorry to hear it was your son, kali, so terrible for you


----------



## Bitter&Twisted (Feb 8, 2014)

This site has a benefits calculator which might be of some help:

http://www.turn2us.org.uk/

And this one:

http://www.entitledto.co.uk/


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 8, 2014)

kalidarkone said:


> HB wont apply to the boy as I have a mortgage and he does not live with me anyway. Thanks for the benefit calculator-got to dig out all my paper work before I can do it properly. The attack was DV and it was my son, so yeah pretty shit on a physical and psychological level.
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes, it means a lot x


so very sorry to hear about this kali - wish you better and hope you're on your feet again soon financially and emotionally.  You're very resilient and if anyone can get through this minefield you can x


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 8, 2014)

kalidarkone said:


> HB wont apply to the boy as I have a mortgage and he does not live with me anyway. Thanks for the benefit calculator-got to dig out all my paper work before I can do it properly. The attack was DV and it was my son, so yeah pretty shit on a physical and psychological level.
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes, it means a lot x





hope you're on the mend soon


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 8, 2014)

Sorry, no advice kalidarkone but just wanted to say I'm really sorry to hear all of that , and I hope you're holding up and that things will resolve soon.


----------



## geminisnake (Feb 8, 2014)

Phone CAB before you phone the benefits people, might also be worth checking if your local council has any Welfare rights people. The benefits people aren't the best people to ask what you are entitled to ime. You need to know what to fecking ask for!!

So sorry to hear about the DV  Hope you feel better asap xxx


----------



## moon (Feb 9, 2014)

Hope your coping ok Kali? Hopefully the pain, both physical and emotional will pass quickly xx


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks Moon and everyone, Im really upset and pissed off, weekends are harder as in the week I walk to swimming and back which really helps. Did not feel inspired to go out at all yesterday, so as I got no walking done feel worse today. Boyfriend came round yesterday on his way to a party, I was really envious of him going-just because I could not, however I told him this, not that I would not ant him to go of course, just feel isolated and redundant. Also only getting 4hours of sleep in one stretch at a time because of the pain. Gonna go for a walk to day despite the weather, got a good coat!

Its boy's birthday on Friday, he is not communicating, I know its because he is ashamed and can not face it, will keep trying to ring him....he has an anger problem..but I know that his attack was not premeditated, he has no idea of his strength and no clue of the long reaching consequences. He is angry with me because I called the police. However I did not press charges and he got a caution.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 9, 2014)

((((Kali))))

Going out for a walk is a good move for your mind as well as your body but I'm sure you've figured that already. It must be a right bloody headwreck to be going through all of that. I've just spent a bit of time incapacitated myself and that was hard going but to have all that psychological stuff on top must be a nightmare. 

Does your job have any occupational health services they could offer you or could you get a bit of counseling from you GP? I know that might not be what you feel like you need but my personal experience is that talking therapy can really help after a traumatic experience like that.  Anyway by at least getting it out here I suppose you're getting the same chance. It's one of the wonderful things about urban. There's some very compassionate people on these boards  

I'm really sorry you're dealing with such upsetting stuff. I hope you manage to find a bit of peace from your walk 

Frieda x


----------



## trashpony (Feb 9, 2014)

Kali - no benefits advice but just wanted to say how sorry I am that you're going through this. It sounds so tough. Thinking of you x


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 9, 2014)

I hope I'm not out of turn in suggesting the lad needs to learn how to control himself. It sounds like a an awful incident for you to have to deal with.

My feelings are he'll act like this again and if he's feeling shame and guilt he might also be wanting to change but not knowing how. It might sound a bit extreme but a perpetrator program might help? I think you're in Bristol?

http://www.splitz.org/our-services/perpetrator-programmes.html

hope things get sorted anyhow.


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 9, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> I hope I'm not out of turn in suggesting the lad needs to learn how to control himself. It sounds like a an awful incident for you to have to deal with.
> 
> My feelings are he'll act like this again and if he's feeling shame and guilt he might also be wanting to change but not knowing how. It might sound a bit extreme but a perpetrator program might help? I think you're in Bristol?
> 
> ...


As much as I appreciate what you are saying Chip Barm, the point is, is that he is not taking responsibility, probably due to deep shame and conflicting feelings of anger about me actually involving the police. I met with him a week after his attack and gave him some info about support, he knows that if anything like this ever happens again to anyone and the police are involved they will press charges. I suggested to him that he might consider getting some support and help in order to get underneath his anger and learn how to manage that difficult and complex part of himself. I also told him how much I love him and that despite his anger and violence, he is a lovely person (he is) but by avoiding this difficult bit of himself and not facing it he is putting other people at risk-I especially worry about this if he gets a partner. His response was that his uncontrollable anger was specific to me and his solution was to never come round to the house again. I said I hoped it was specific to me because in that case we could work it out, but how does he know and is he really prepared to take that risk?

He is not 20 yet and the reality is that he may not deal with this for a decade or ever or until he beats someone else up and goes to jail. All I can do is keep telling him I love him and want contact and to make sure he is ok.

I am going to take up counselling through work as I suspect I might have a tad of PTSD. Seeing an osteopath weekly who is charging me 20 quid-bless her!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 9, 2014)

kalidarkone said:


> As much as I appreciate what you are saying Chip Barm, the point is, is that he is not taking responsibility, probably due to deep shame and conflicting feelings of anger about me actually involving the police. I met with him a week after his attack and gave him some info about support, he knows that if anything like this ever happens again to anyone and the police are involved they will press charges. I suggested to him that he might consider getting some support and help in order to get underneath his anger and learn how to manage that difficult and complex part of himself. I also told him how much I love him and that despite his anger and violence, he is a lovely person (he is) but by avoiding this difficult bit of himself and not facing it he is putting other people at risk-I especially worry about this if he gets a partner. His response was that his uncontrollable anger was specific to me and his solution was to never come round to the house again. I said I hoped it was specific to me because in that case we could work it out, but how does he know and is he really prepared to take that risk?
> 
> He is not 20 yet and the reality is that he may not deal with this for a decade or ever or until he beats someone else up and goes to jail. All I can do is keep telling him I love him and want contact and to make sure he is ok.
> 
> I am going to take up counselling through work as I suspect I might have a tad of PTSD. Seeing an osteopath weekly who is charging me 20 quid-bless her!


you're one strong and wise woman Kali to deliver such a message with love to your most loved human being 
hope you get the support you need 
It sounds like you made a good call with involving the police but not pressing charges at this time - it does give him a message that it's unacceptable and can't just be brushed away when those difficult raging feelings subside - hope he does get help too


----------



## scooter (Feb 9, 2014)

May be worth giving this a try:

http://www.justice.gov.uk/victims-and-witnesses/cica


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 9, 2014)

kalidarkone said:


> Thanks Moon and everyone, Im really upset and pissed off, weekends are harder as in the week I walk to swimming and back which really helps. Did not feel inspired to go out at all yesterday, so as I got no walking done feel worse today. Boyfriend came round yesterday on his way to a party, I was really envious of him going-just because I could not, however I told him this, not that I would not ant him to go of course, just feel isolated and redundant. Also only getting 4hours of sleep in one stretch at a time because of the pain. Gonna go for a walk to day despite the weather, got a good coat!
> 
> Its boy's birthday on Friday, he is not communicating, I know its because he is ashamed and can not face it, will keep trying to ring him....he has an anger problem..but I know that his attack was not premeditated, he has no idea of his strength and no clue of the long reaching consequences. He is angry with me because I called the police. However I did not press charges and he got a caution.


I don't know what pain meds you're on but you should be able to get someone which sees you through the night for a bit, because broken sleep can make pain a lot worse. There's a lot of advice about chronic pain management scattered about urban - guineveretoo's sciatica thread from a year or so ago has a lot of advice on it, but basically if it's not going away it needs to be managed.

I'm always happy to a have a PM conversation with you about the stuff I do to manage my chronic pain if you would like to.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm really sorry to hear about the DV kalidarkone. It must be awful having to deal with that.


----------



## Kidda (Feb 9, 2014)

No practical advice to give kali, just wanted to say I hope things get sorted for you soon lovely xx


----------



## Manter (Feb 9, 2014)

Just read this thread kali- sounds very difficult. Hope you are ok and you and your boy can work through it.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Feb 11, 2014)

could you see if you can get a holiday from your mortgage? if you know this is a temporary problem (or can convince them it's a temporary problem) you may be able to arrange this, even if it's just one month that should help.


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 11, 2014)

Sapphireblue said:


> could you see if you can get a holiday from your mortgage? if you know this is a temporary problem (or can convince them it's a temporary problem) you may be able to arrange this, even if it's just one month that should help.


I have some insurance, so yeah need to start this process...thanks.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 11, 2014)

Oh mate I didn't know! 

If you need anything, or fancy a coffee or baby cuddles  gimme a shout (having said that I'm away for the next 10 days )


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 11, 2014)

kalidarkone said:


> I have some insurance, so yeah need to start this process...thanks.


I had to claim on my mortgage insurance once when I was off sick for a few months. They were very helpful, made the claim very straightforward and the payment was processed quickly. If you have a note from your GP then it should be as easy as phoning for a claim form.

Best of luck kali, you don't need extra stress at the moment so here's hoping this is one thing less to worry about.


----------

